# outil recherche en panne



## patrick jean-jacques (8 Février 2008)

bonjour,
impossible de faire une recherche (vive les EPM !)
je trouve pas les MàJ de mac *OS 8.1* vers *8.6* (pour gérer une carte Usb)
je me gourre, ou bien apple ne l'as pas encore "donné" sur son site ?
sinon ebay pour V° 8.6
merçi des infos de votre part, je surfe plus beaucoup sur le net et votre aide me permet de gagner un temps précieux,
cordialement,
patrick​


----------



## lappartien (8 Février 2008)

bonsoir, regarde sur google.
il faut je crois faire une maj 8.5.12 et pios passer en 8.6


----------



## lappartien (8 Février 2008)

http://www.apple.com/ca/fr/press/1998/12/MacOS851.html


----------



## Invité (8 Février 2008)

Si c'est juste pour l'Usb.
Je crois que tu peux ne télécharger que Usb Card Support 1.4.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2008)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> bonjour,
> impossible de faire une recherche (vive les EPM !)
> je trouve pas les MàJ de mac *OS 8.1* vers *8.6* (pour gérer une carte Usb)​



Et pour cause, 8.1 était l'ultime évolution du système 8, alors que 8.6 est celle du système 8.5, qui est une version majeure (donc payante). Pour avoir un 8.6, il te faut donc acheter un 8.5 ou un 8.5.1 et le mettre à jour, ou acheter directement un 8.6 !



Invité a dit:


> Si c'est juste pour l'Usb.
> Je crois que tu peux ne télécharger que Usb Card Support 1.4.



Non, il faut avoir un système 8.6 pour gérer l'USB, et USB Card support est fait pour gérer l'USB "non natif" (c'est à dire les cartes  USB PCI ou PCMCIA), mais nécessite quand même d'avoir le 8.6 pour fonctionner.


----------



## Invité (9 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, il faut avoir un système 8.6 pour gérer l'USB, et USB Card support est fait pour gérer l'USB "non natif" (c'est à dire les cartes  USB PCI ou PCMCIA), mais nécessite quand même d'avoir le 8.6 pour fonctionner.



Ah oui c'est vrai que c'est pour le non natif ! :rose: 
En revanche, il me semblait l'avoir utilisé avec un System anté 8.6. Mais bon, ma mémoire étant ce qu'elle est


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Ah oui c'est vrai que c'est pour le non natif ! :rose:
> En revanche, il me semblait l'avoir utilisé avec un System anté 8.6. Mais bon, ma mémoire étant ce qu'elle est



Possible avec le 8.5.1, qui gérait, mais mal, l'USB (la gestion de l'USB était la principale raison de la sortie de cette mise à jour du 8.5, sortie faite un peu trop à la hâte, d'où la 8.6 quelques temps après.


----------



## claude72 (9 Février 2008)

Invité a dit:


> En revanche, il me semblait l'avoir utilisé avec un System anté 8.6.


Avec un OS acheté en "retail version", il faut au moins le 8.6 pour gérer l'USB...

... mais certains iMac ont été livrés d'origine avec des systèmes 8.5 spécialement modifiés pour cet ordinateur pour gérer l'USB.

Voir ici :
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=25114

la note 3 :

3 These computers are supported by the version of Mac OS included with the computer when it was purchased; retail copies of Mac OS with the same (or earlier) version number may not include the system software components necessary to start up these models.


----------



## lappartien (9 Février 2008)

ha quand même... 
mais dites-donc jean-jacques n'est plus là ou quoi.
Parce que moi mon 8.6 je lui revends pas cher.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (11 Février 2008)

bonjour Lappartien,
Mac OS 8.6 pas cher c'est combien ?
réponse en MP bien sûr !
je suis preneur potentiel,  
patrick J-J​


----------



## lappartien (11 Février 2008)

http://search.info.apple.com/?search=Go&lr=lang_any&kword=&type=kbdload&newstype=&q=MAC OS 8.6


----------



## Invité (11 Février 2008)

lappartien a dit:


> http://search.info.apple.com/?search=Go&lr=lang_any&kword=&type=kbdload&newstype=&q=MAC OS 8.6


 
Pas trop sur que ça fasse l'affaire !


----------



## lappartien (12 Février 2008)

des fois faut développer avant de jeter me disait un altérophile encore dernièrement...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2008)

lappartien a dit:


> des fois faut développer avant de jeter me disait un altérophile encore dernièrement...



Laisse nous t'épauler


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (12 Février 2008)

bonjour,
mais postant depuis des EPM impossible de downloader quoi que se soit,
juste des fichiers textes ou pages html, et quelques petits drivers prenant peu de temps (une heure/jour) 
voilà ou j'en suis réduit aprés avoir perdu ce petit emploi dand les collèges français,
cordialement,
patrick​


----------



## Invité (12 Février 2008)

lappartien a dit:


> des fois faut développer avant de jeter me disait un altérophile encore dernièrement...



Ben dans ton lien, je ne vois que :
"Remote Install Mac OS 8.6: Software Download" qui soit en rapport avec Os8. Ou alors c'est caché un peu plus loin ?

Parce que ce lien c'est :
"This article provides a link to the Remote Install Mac OS 8.6 software.	

Using the Remote Install Mac OS 8.6 software and Apple Network Assistant, you can install Mac OS 8.5 software on workstations on your network. Mac OS 8.6 Updater updates Mac OS 8.5; therefore, you must have Mac OS 8.5 installed on your computer before using the Mac OS 8.6 Updater."

Alors, peut être que je me trompe, mais il me semble que 8.5 est une version complète et qu'on ne peut télécharger.

Dans ce lien, on trouve (je crois) toutes les updates disponibles pour Os préX.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Alors, peut être que je me trompe, mais il me semble que 8.5 est une version complète et qu'on ne peut télécharger.



Tout à fait. Je met ci après la liste des *versions majeures payantes* "pré-système X"  et des MàJ gratuites _(en bleu italique celles aujourd'hui disponibles au téléchargement)_:

*Mac OS 7.6*
_Mac OS 7.6.1_​*Mac OS 8.0*
_Mac OS 8.1*_​*Mac OS 8.5*
Mac OS 8.5.1
_Mac Os 8.6_​*Mac OS 9.0*
Mac OS 9.0.1
Mac OS 9.0.2
Mac OS 9.0.3
Mac OS 9.0.4
_Mac OS 9.1_
Mac OS 9.2
_Mac OS 9.2.1_
_Mac OS 9.2.2_​
Pour Mac OS 8.5, on peut appliquer directement la 8.6 sans passer par la 8.5.1.
Pour passer Mac OS 9.0.x en 9.2.2, il faut faire successivement les MàJ 9.1, puis 9.2.1, et enfin 9.2.2.

Avant (jusqu'à la 7.5.5) Mac OS est gratuit (mais pas "libre de droits").

(*) Première version de Mac OS à supporter le format de disque Mac OS étendu (ou HFS+)


----------



## lappartien (12 Février 2008)

bien épaulé, ça jette non?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (13 Février 2008)

d'éclairer si patiement "nos lanternes" de pauvres surfeurs-mac-useurs amnésiques,
je parle pour moi seul bien sûr !!!  
l'âge, la fatigue etc.
patrick
l'outil recherche dans ce forum n'est plus actif d'ou je poste,
donc autre question:
sur mes imac 400 dv
à quelles occasions doit on faire un reset sur la carte mère ?
ou est fichu ce satané bouton ?
hier j'ai désossé un imac (disque dur neuf plus de ram et changement de lecteur interne pour un graveur)
plus rien ne fonctionne !
impossible de bouter sur le cd-rom de panther pour formatere le DD ??!
dois-je ici faire un RESET carte mère ou bien le graveur inséré est H.S ???
merçi,
(si la fonction recherche était active je poserai pas cette question car il y a plein le forum  
des réponnses pertinentes inaccessibles de mon EPM​


----------



## Invité (13 Février 2008)

Mp !


----------



## Invité (14 Février 2008)

J'avais oublié que tu ne peux pas télécharger ! :rose: 

Voilà un cas de reset :

"_Resetting the PMU on the Logic Board 
Resetting the PMU (Power Management Unit) on the logic board 
can resolve many system problems. Whenever you have a unit that 
fails to power up, you should follow this procedure before 
replacing any modules. 
1. Disconnect the power cord and check the battery in the bat- 
tery holder (BT1). The battery should read 3.3 to 3.7 volts. 
If the battery is bad, replace the battery, wait ten seconds, 
and then reset the PMU (refer to the next step). If the bat- 
tery is good, go to the next step. 
2. Press the PMU reset switch (S1) once on the logic board and 
then proceed to step 3. Do 
NOT 
 press the PMU reset switch a 
second time because it could crash the PMU chip. 
3. WAIT ten seconds before connecting the power cord and pow- 
ering the computer on. If the computer powers on, go to the 
next step. If the computer does not power on, there is some- 
thing else wrong with the computer, refer to the symptom/ 
cure chart, &#8220;No Power&#8221; in this chapter. _"

Le bouton est là :


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (14 Février 2008)

de ce lien plein de bonnes choses !
hier j'ai remis le lecteur de Dvd interne d'origine; et tout c'est bien passé !
me voiçi avec deux imac 400 dv, sous panther,
dont un dédié à l'image (photoshop Elements 3)
plus de conflit dans le bureau ! chacun a son mac ! 
patrick​


----------

